# ماكينات الكلى الصناعي



## eng2006 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*شرح عن جهاز غسل الكلى*

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان يعجبكم هذا الموضوع رغم بساطه .. ولكن سوف اوافيكم بالمزيد ان شاء الله 
Eng. Ebaa


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ eng2006.

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خير وبركة مشاركة قيمة وتسلم لنا .

ونترقب جديدك ان شاء الله .

تمنيتنا لك بالتوفيق والرخاء .


البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي إيباء ...

السلام عليكم ..

عاشت إيديك على هذه المشاركة الجيدة .... وإن شاء الله من أحسن إلى أحسن ... 

م. حـســـــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقــــــــــــــي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي إيباء ...

السلام عليكم ..

عاشت إيديك على هذه المشاركة الجيدة .... وإن شاء الله من أحسن إلى أحسن ... 

م. حـســـــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقــــــــــــــي


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (7 يناير 2007)

thanx ya basha


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (8 يناير 2007)

الله يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه
وشكرا جزيلا للجميع لمن قرا ولمن وضع هذا الموضوع


----------



## زهرة القمر (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بجد ملف رائع جدا ومفيد جدا وان شاءالله من ابداع لابداع اكثر 
بارك الله فيك
اختك م.زهرة القمر


----------



## نبيل الجبري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*جهاز غسيل الكلى ا ل Fresenius*


----------



## am_em (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بك اخى
وجزاك عنا الف خير


----------



## خالد بوارشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

طبعاً للعلم فان موديل هذا الجهاز هو 5008 وهو الصرخة الرائعة في عالم اجهزة الغسيل الحالية وقد عودتنا فريزينيوس على مثل هذه الصيحات منذ زمن ليس بقصير


----------



## حسين شفيق قاسم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

خالد بوارشي قال:


> طبعاً للعلم فان موديل هذا الجهاز هو 5008 وهو الصرخة الرائعة في عالم اجهزة الغسيل الحالية وقد عودتنا فريزينيوس على مثل هذه الصيحات منذ زمن ليس بقصير



شكرا جزيلا على ردك وتعليقك على الصورة التي شارك بها الزميل نبيل الجبري .

جزاكما الله خير جزاء ونتطلع لمزيد من المعلومات الجديدة حول اجهزة الغسيل .

مع التحية :55: .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (1 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله على الموضوع 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بك اخى
وجزاك عنا الف خير


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

فعلا موضوع رائع وجهاز مهم


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## قانعة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله في اسد العراق
والله انتم كلش عبقريين بس مع الاسف..............


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا 
موضوع مميز


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amod (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## mohabd28eg (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*training course fresenius 4008B*

دورة تدريبية بالصوت والصورة عن ماكينة الغشسيل الكلوي

ماركة فرزينيس موديل 4008B
اليك هذا الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/315305143/dialysis.avi.html


----------



## maarekmaarek (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*نبذة جهاز غسيل الكلى باللغة العربية*

*Hemodialysis *

*جهاز غسيل الكلى*






*هو طريقة ازالة الفضلات مثل البوتاسيوم و اليوريا بالاضافه الى سحب الماء من الدم كما في** 
renal failure حالة الفشل التام للكليه فيما يعرف باسم
**

**المبدأ**

counter current flow هو انتشار المحلول عبر غشاء شبه نافذ وهو يستخدم طريقه تسمى 
extracorporeal يتدفق في عكس مجرى الدم خارج الجسم في دائره تسمى dialysateحيث ان هي 
ابقاء ميل التركيز باتجاه الغشاء الشبه نفاذ مما يزيد counter current flow وظيفة
من كفاءة غسيل الكليه وايضا انتاج ترشيح فائق الدقه يحتاج الى ضغط متوازن مما ينتج ماء وبعض المواد الذائيه تنتقل عبر الغشاء بفضل الطرق المذكوره هذا الحل ما زال عالق في بعض المشاكل مثل الايونات المعدنيه وايضا اليوريا وبعض الفضلات والبوتاسيوم والفوسفات تذهب الى
dialysis solution
على كل حال تركيز الصوديوم والكلورايد يبقى كما هو في البلازما لمنع الخساره ونضيف ايضا البايوكربونات في التركيز الاعلى من البلازما للحفاظ على حموضة الدم ويضاف في الغالب كميه قليله من الجلوكو


**
آثار جانبيه**


**في غسيل الكلى عادة يتواجد السائل الاضافي لأن معظم**
المصابين بالمرض الفشل التام لا بستطيعون القيام بعملية البول بشكل طبيعي نهائيا وهذا يسبب اعراض جانبيه الذي يكون متكافئا مع كمية السائل الذي تم اخراجه وهذه الاعراض الجانبيه تتمثل في ضغط الدم المنخفض والارهاق ووجع في العظام وتشنجات في الساق وصداع
وايضا بما ان غسيل الكلى يحتاج الى المرور من خلال الدوره الدمويه فانه وبشكل طبيعي سيمرر معه الجراثيم الذي يؤدي الى مرض تسمم الدم او مرض الالتهاب الشغافي-التأثير على صمامات القلب - وايضا الالتهاب في نخاع العظم ولكن هذا يعتمد على نوع عملية العبور:ـ هنالك ثلاثة انواع من عمليات العبور الى الدم 
**
1-Catheter

**القسطره الوريديه:ـ وهي تحتوي على** القسطره البلاستيكيه وتحتوي على تجويفين اللذان يدخلان الى وريد كبير في الاغلب الوريد الاجوف للقيام بعمليه كبيره لسحب الدم من تجويف والذهاب الى دائرة الغسيل ومن ثم العوده الى مجرى الدم عن طريق التجويف الاخر**

**2-AV fistula AV (arteriovenous) cimino fistulas**

وهي تصنف بأنها المفضله بين عمليات العبور وهي تقوم بربط الشريان والوريد ببعضهما عبر وصله

**3-AV graft AV (arteriovenous) **

لربط الشريان بالوريد artificial vessel وهي مشابهه لل فيستولا ولكنها تستخدم 


**Equipment 


**وظيفة جهاز غسيل** الكلى هي سحب الدم وتنظيفه وفي الاجهزه الجديده تكون هذه الاجهزه مبرمجه وبشكل آلي لتتبع حالة المريض من ضغط الدم و مستوى فاعلية التنظيف ومعدل ضربات القلب ودرجة الحموضه...الخ وهي مجهزه ب اجراس انذار حتى يتمكن المسؤول على الاطلاع على حالة المريض** 
النظام المائي
كميه كبيره من الماء المنقى تستخدم للعمليه وبما ان مرضى الفشل الكلوي يتعرضون كبيره من 
dialysateالماء في داخل اجسامهم التي تخلط لتجمع ما يسمى ال
فحتى ابسط الجراثيم ستدخل الى مجرى الدم وذلك لأن الكلى لا تستطيع تأدية واجبها بازالة الشوائب او اي ملوثات معدنيه مما يؤدي الى مستويات خطيره ومن الممكن ان تؤدي الى الموت لهذا السبب الماء المستخدم في هذه العمليه نقي جيدا قبل الاستخدام و اولا نقي وعدلت حرارتها وعدلت ايضا درجة حموضتها باضافة حامض او قاعده ومن ثم يمر الماء عبر انبوب يوجد فيه الفحم المنشط ليمتص المواد العضويه الملوثه ومن ثم يمر الماء من خلال غشاءذو مسامات ضيقه جدا يسمى غشاء التنافذ العكسي وهذا الغشاء يسمح للماء بالعبور ولكنه لا يسمح لأي 
مواد ذائبه بالمرور مثل الاليكترولايتس ونقوم بازالة الالكترولايتس هي بتمرير الماء من انبوب فيه
التي تقوم بازالة اي ايونات واستبدالها بالهيدروكسيل وذرات الهيدورجين 
ion-exchange resinsUltrapure dialysate 
حتى هذه الدرجه من التنقيه هي غير كافيه وهذا النظام هو نظام آخر لتنقية الماء وازالة الشوائب بشكل تام
On-line monitoring of dialysis solution during dialysis 
هذا النظام هو لمراقبة الماء ومراقية نشاط الماء الا وامكانية ان يصل للماء اي ايونات
Dialyzer 
hollow-fiberهو القطعه التي تنقي الدم في الجهاز وهو مصنوع من تشكيله من 
او حزمه اسطوانيه من الالياف المجوفه ,الجدار مصمم من غشاء شبه نفاذ معلق بنوع من الصمغ
موجود على اسطوانه بلاستيكله لها اربع فتحات potting compound
كل فتحه هي مدخل للدم وكل نهايه من الاسطوانه تتصل بكل نهايه من الحزمه هذه هي التي يتجمع بها الدم في الدلايزر هنالك مدخلان اخران على جانبي الاسطوانه وهما يتصلان مع الفراغ الموجود حول الالياف المجوفه وهما مكان تجمع الديلايسيت او الراشح يضخ الدم عن طريق مداخل الدم ومن خلال هذه الحزمه من الاوعيه الدمويه الدقيقه جدا شبيهه بالانبوب والديلايسيت يضخ عبر الفراغ الذي يحيط بالالياف, ويتم تطبيق ميلان الضغط الذي ذكر سابقا عند الحاجه وذلك من اجل ازلة السائل من الدم واجباره على الذهاب باتجاه الديلايسيت
Membrane and flux 
low-fluxغشاء الديلايزير يأتي بعدة مقاسات للمسامات,ذات مساماتها صغيره تسمى 
high-fluxاما ذات المسامات الكبيره تسمى 
هنا "فلكس" يقصد بها جريان السائلlow-flux dialyzers بعض الجزيئات الكبيره لا تزال كليا عبر 
high-fluxوفي الاغلب حاليا يستخدم
في اجهزة الغسيل والاجهزه ذات الدقه العاليه للتحكم بهذه السوائل ومنعها من الرجوع الى المريض ومنع الشوائب كذلك عبر الغشاء غشاء الديلايزيز كان يصنع بشكل اولي من السليلوز (وهو مشتق من القطن)وسطح الغشاء كان غير متوافق حيويا لأن مجموعات الهيدزوكسيل المكشوفه ستتنشط مع الدم الذي يمر عبر الغشاء وكانت ايضا الكثير من المشكلات المواجهه كذلك
Device Description & Components 


**يقسم الجهاز الى نوعين** 

**1-conventional hemodialysis**

وهو النوع التقليدي وهو يتكون من آليه تسجل وتتحكم بالحراره والتوصيل ونسبة التدفق والضغط وتوزيع الديلايسيت من خلال غرفة الديلايسيت والجهاز يتكون من 
مضخة الدم : وهي مسؤوله عن ضخ الدم من المريض عبر الوريد الى الجهاز ومن ثم اعادته الى المريض وهي تضخ الدم عادة بمعدل 0-600 ملم/دقيقه ومن وظائفها ايضا ان تسجل سرعة ضخ الدم وايقاف ضح الدم في حالة اي مشكله بشكل تلقائي
مضخة الديلايسيت: وهي مسؤوله عن ضخ الديلايسيت من نقطة صدوره الى الخارج وهي ايضا تضخ بمعدل 0-800 ملم/دقيقه وايضا تسجل السرعه وتتوقف تلقائيا في حالة اي خلل 
المضخه المضاده للتخثر: عادة تأتي على شكل حقنه صغيره
تحكم الترشيح فائق الدقه : ضروري للتأكد من التوازن في السوائل للمريض وهو يجمع المعلومات من مضخة الدم ومضخة الديلايسيت وحساست الضغط للتحم في كمية السوائل التي تخرج من المريض
نظام مراقبة الضغط : يحتوي على العديد من حساسات الضغط وهي لمراقبة الضغط الوريدي والضغط الشرياني ويراقب ايضا ضغط غشاء الديلايزرـ ذكر سابقاـ 
نظام كشف الهواء : لمراقبة دخول الهواء الى دم المريض بعد اعادة الدم اليه ومن المفترض بالاجهزه الحديثه فيما اذا تم دخول الهواء الى الدم ان تعطي انذار
كاشف تسرب الدم : يقيس لون الديلايسيت ويعطي انذارا في حالة كشف الدم في الديلايسيت مراقبة الحراره: تقيس حرارة الديلايسيت وهنالك ايضا عدة من المكونات منها الاساسيه ومنها ما هو يختلف من شركة تصنيع لأخرى حسب ما تضعه في الجهاز ومن الممكن ان تضع الشركه هذا المكون كمكون اضافي او يمكن ان يكون ملتصقا باالمكونات الاخرى ومن هذه المكونات
Disinfection System, Blood rinse-back, Fluid Heater ,Conductivity Monitor ,pH Sensor ,Water Treatment System


**2-Nocturnal Home Hemodialysis 

**وهو** جهاز بيتي والاختلاف بينه وبين الجهاز العادي هو ان المريض يخدم نفسه بنفسه ويستطيع تلقي معظم العلاج اثناء نومه ولكن يجب ان يؤخذ بالاعتبار ان العلاج في البيت يكون له اساسيات ومن اهمها السلامه واي عطل في الجهاز يمكن ان يهدد حياة المريض ويجب ان يراعى عند عملية التصميم ان يكون هنالك اضافات امنيه على الدوائر الخاصه بالجهاز ويكون الجهاز مرن الاستعمال خصزصا ان المريض سيكون بدون رعايه طبيه عند استعمال الجهاز ونذكر هنا بعذ الاضافات التي توضع على الجهاز البيتي للزياده من الامن والسلامه :ـ وقايه اضافيه لمنع انقطاع الدم منبهات لتحديد تسرب السوائل سواء الدم او الديلايسيت برامج مربوطه مباشره على الانترنت للتحكم في الجهاز عن بعد والمراقبه من قبل المختص(ليس دائما)ـ مراقبه مركزيه للعلاج وحالة المريض مثل ضغط الدم ونبض القلب والضغط الشرياني والوريدي*​*منقووووووووووووووول
*​


----------



## mohabd28eg (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا علي هذا الشرح المستفيض

وجعلكم دوما عونا علي الخير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة و الرائعة
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الشخيبي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات... ولكن هل هو جهاز غسيل الكلى أم جهاز غسيل الدم؟
لأن الجهاز يقوم بالعمل بدلا من الكلى فيغسل الدم.. فهل هو يغسل الكلى أيضا؟

وشكرا..*


----------



## فداء (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الجهاز يقوم بعملية غسيل الدم التي تؤديها الكلى وليس غسيل للكلى


----------



## فداء (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الجهاز سمي بجهاز غسيل الكلى من منطلق انه صمم بنفس المبادئ التي يقوم عليها تنقية الدم في الكلى حيث ان المرشح او الفلتر هو بمثابة نفرونات الكلى التي تعد الجزء الاساسي الذي يقوم بعملية التنقية والفشل الكلوي ما هو الا خلل في وظيفة النفرونات, وليعلم الجميع ان الكلية الصناعية لا تؤدي الا ما نسبته 25%من وظيفة الكلية الطبيعية هل تعلمون لماذا؟


----------



## فداء (6 ديسمبر 2009)

لينظر كل من الى دقة التصميم الالهي الدقيق والعظمة الالهية التي مهما شكرناه فلن نعطي الخالق حقه في الشكر , اذ ان الكلية الطبيعية تنظم ضغط الدم من خلال التحكم بتركيز الشوارد ( الصوديوم , البوتاسيوم , المغنيسيوم, الخ ........) ونسبة الماء الموجودة في الجسم وكذلك تحفز نخاع العظم على انتاج كريات الدم الحمراء من خلال افراز هرمون وكذلك تعمل اعادة امتصاص للماء والشوارد الهامة للجسم , بينما ماكنة غسيل الكلى لا تعيد امتصاص الماء ولا ترجع الشوارد الهامة التي يحتاجها الجسم وكذلك لا تحفز نخاع العظم على انتاج كريات الدم الحمراءلذلك مريض الكلى يعطى ادوية لتعويض النقص الحاصل في ماكنة غسيل الكلى لذا يعاني مريض الكلى من فقر الدم


----------



## فداء (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ولكن السؤال الاهم ما هي المواد التي تصنع منها المرشحات وما هي المواصفات الهندسية لها ؟


----------



## فداء (6 ديسمبر 2009)

انتظر الاجابة من المتخصصين في هذا المجال ؟


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال جميل ومتشوق لمعرفة الاجابة


----------



## فداء (9 ديسمبر 2009)

المرشحات تصنع من عدة مواد مختلفة , بداية صنعت من السليلوز المستخرج من لحاء الشجر ومن القطن حيث تبلغ نسبة السليلوز في القطن 99% , ومن ثم بعد ذلك اصبحت تصنع من السليلوز المعدل كيميائيا , والنوع الاخر مصنع من اغشية صناعية


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*جهاز غسيل الكلى Hemodialysis*

ارفق لكم ملف عن جهاز غسيل الكلى
اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع
و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

مع تحياتي...​م. عيسى​


----------



## soma-20 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جداً كنت محتاج مثل هذا الملف..
بيض الله وجهك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا واجبا يا صديقي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لردودكم الطيبة


----------



## mohabd28eg (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*ملف 2007*

ملف 2007


essaroy قال:


> ارفق لكم ملف عن جهاز غسيل الكلى​
> 
> اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع
> و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​
> ...


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (20 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا ما استطعت احضاره


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## soma-20 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ماقصرت يا غالي.. دائما ً في خدماتنا الله يسعدك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

واجبا يا كبييييييييييييييييير


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكي اخت فداء لمرورك الطيب


----------



## aysam (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 ديسمبر 2009)

aysam قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## waleed_w91d (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين والف الف الف الف الف الف مشكورين ياشباب والله اني استفدت اكثر من كثير جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 ديسمبر 2009)

waleed_w91d قال:


> مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين والف الف الف الف الف الف مشكورين ياشباب والله اني استفدت اكثر من كثير جزاكم الله خير جميعا


 

عفوا اخي 
بل شكرا جزيلا لك لمرورك العطر


----------



## يارا جابر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة جداً جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يارا جابر قال:


> معلومات قيمة جداً جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


 

شكرا لك اخت يارا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تدشكرااااااااااا


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ما قصرت


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا سمحت كتب عن الاعضاء الصناعيه


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

سناكس


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييين


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (29 ديسمبر 2009)

digees قال:


> مشكوريييييييييييييييين


 

شكرا لمرورك

وان شاء الله رح احاول أأمن المطلوب
باذن الله


----------



## سواار (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الملف الرائع
.....................................................


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (30 ديسمبر 2009)

سواار قال:


> الف شكر على الملف الرائع
> .....................................................


 

شكرا لك اخي لمرورك الرائع


----------



## jaber al atar (1 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

والله انا سعيد جدا لانضمامي لهذا الملتقي الهندسي الثري:77::77:
 مششششششششششششششكووووووا جدا علي هذا الملف القيم :30::30::30:
وننتظر منك المزيد في العطاء :73:


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (2 يناير 2010)

digees قال:


> الف شكر


 

ألف شكر لك لمرورك اخي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (2 يناير 2010)

jaber al atar قال:


> والله انا سعيد جدا لانضمامي لهذا الملتقي الهندسي الثري:77::77:
> مششششششششششششششكووووووا جدا علي هذا الملف القيم :30::30::30:
> وننتظر منك المزيد في العطاء :73:


 

العفو أخي​


----------



## hamidmaroc (17 فبراير 2010)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل فالمرجو التجديد

وشكرا


----------



## فداء (22 فبراير 2010)

مرحبا اخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (27 مارس 2010)

*ممكن معلومات عن جهاز غسيل الكلى Hemodialysis ؟؟*

سلام عليكم
محتاج في بحث تخرجي معلومات عن هذا الجهاز يا ريت تفيدوني بمعلومات ولكم جزل الشكر


----------



## hamidmaroc (28 مارس 2010)

وعليكم السلام


هدا مشروع كامل عن جهاز غسيل الكلي بشكل مفصل 
Urinary system
Anatomy of the kidney
Physiology of the kidney
Kidney disease
Stages of kidney disease
Kidney failure
The symptoms of chronic kidney disease
Slowing the progression of CKD
Complication resulting from kidney failure
Major causes of kidney failure 
Therapy (Treatment) of dialysis
Hemodialysis
Peritoneal dialysis PD
The problems in dialysis
Difference Hemodialysis versus PD
Renal Transplantation
The history of dialysis
The 1940s: Inspiration, war and progress
The 1950s: Solutions, accesses and hope
The 1960s: Committees, controversy and futures
Kollf's model
Kiil Dialyzer: 1960
Travenol machine 1967
Drake-Willock PD Cycler Machine: 1970s
Ultrafiltrate as Dialysate (1973-R.Kirkham)
A Filter in the Bag(1983-G. Bazzato)
This Time, Portable(1985- G. Mourad)
Table shows the time of development hemodialysis machine
Block diagram of hemodialysis machine
Blood circulation
Dialysate
Dialyzer
Device Alarms 
Disinfection System
الخ


اطلعت عليه وانصحك به ومتعوب عليه فلا تحرموا صحابه من الدعاء 
http://bme-arabia.com/index.php?showtopic=547


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد بس يا صاحبي للاسف ما رضي يفتح الرابط عندي ما ادري شو السبب ممكن ترسلي الرابط مره تانيه؟


----------



## dhiary (1 أبريل 2010)

شكر لكم


----------



## soma-20 (7 أبريل 2010)

انظر الملف في المرفقات ...
ولك المزيد بإذن الله خلال اليومين هذه


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (9 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لايعمل نرجوا التجديد وشكرا


----------



## فداء (10 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا منك رفع الرابط مره اخرى مع الشكر


----------



## cherifelec (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا
لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فداء (12 أبريل 2010)

ندعوا اخينا صاحب الموضوع رفع رابط الدورة من جديد اذا سمح بذلك


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (23 أبريل 2010)

*ضروري وهااااام جداا في جهاز غسيل الكلى*

سلام عليكم

اريد معلومات عن المجسات الخمسه الموجوده في دائره الدم في جهاز غسيل الكلى

اريد المساعده ضروووووووووووووووووري جدا جدا جدا جدا وشكرااااا


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

هناك مجس ضوئي مسؤول عن الكشف عن تسرب الدم في مصرف محلول الغسيل blood leak detector
وهناك مجس فوق سمعي للكشف عن وجود فقاعات الهواء في الدم العائد للمريض air bubbiles detector


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

هناك مجس لقياس موصلية محلول الغسيل conductivity sensor
مجس لقياس درجة حرارة محلول الغسيل temp sensor for dialysis solution
مجس لقياس مستوى الماء في تنك الخلط water level sensor


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا فداء على الرد

بس انا اريد شرح مفصل عن
1- مجس مسؤول عن الكشف عن فقاعات الهواء في الدم العائد للمريض
2- مجس حراري لقيياس حرارة محلول الغسيل
3- مجس مسؤول عن الكشف عن وجود تسريب للدم في محلول الغسيل الواصل ل(Drain) 
4- مجس مسؤول عن قياس موصلية محلول الغسيل 
5- مجس مسؤول عن قياس درجة الحموضة


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة لمجس الكشف عن فقاعات الهواء يوجد عدة انواع من المجسات منها النظام الضوئي (مرسل ومستقبل ) حيث يتم ارسال طول موجي معين من خلال led باتجاه الانبوب الذي يشتمل على الدم الراجع للمريض بحيث اذا لم يكن هناك فقاعات لن يحدث تشتيت للضوء بالتالي سوف يمر خلال الانبوب باتجاه المستقبل وتتم ترجمة هذه الكمية من الضوء كقيمة جهد في حين انه في حالة وجود فقاعات الهواء يعني ذلك حدوث تشتيت للضوء بالتالي كمية الضوء الواصلة للمستقبل سوف تقل وتقل قيمة الجهد التي تمثل كمية الضوء الواصلية


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

وهناك نوع اخر من المجسات الاكثر استعمالا في الكشف عن فقاعات الهواء الا وهي المجسات الفوق سمعية حيث ان سرعة اختراق الاشارات الفوق سمعية للدم الخالي من فقاعات الهواء تختلف عن سرعة اختراقها للدم المشتمل على فقاعات الهواء


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

بمعنى اخر تخيل انه في داخل الجهاز يوجد مقارن comparator يوجد على احد ماخله القيمة المرجعية من الجهد التي تمثل قيمة الجهد في حالة عدم وجود فقاعات من الهواء والمدخل الاخر تدخل عليه قيمة الجهد التي يتم اخذها من المجس المسؤول عن الكشف عن الفقاعات بمعنى اخر من دائرة الاستقبال ومقارن هاتين القيمتين في حال تساوي القيمتين تكون قيمة اشارة المخرج صفر بمعنى اخر لا يوجد فقاعات من الهواء اما اذا كانت القيمتين مختلفتين اذن هناك فقاعات من الهواء وسو يتم تشغيل دائرة الانذار


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

هل هذا الشرح كافي


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

كذلك الحال بالنسبة للمجس المسؤول عن قياس تسريب للدم في مجرى DRAIN حيث يتم تسليط اشعة خضراء من المرسل باتجاه انبوب التصريف لمحلول الغسيل حيث ان عدم وجود الدم يعني ان كامل الاشعة الخضراء سوف تنفذ باتجاه المستقبل الذي يمكن ان يكون phototransistor or photodiode or LDR والتي بدورها تستقبل الضوء النافذ من خلال الانبوب باتجاه المستقبل والتي تترجم الى قيمة جهد معين في حين ان وجود تسريب للدم يعني ان كمية من الاشعة سوف يتم امتصاصها بالتالي سوف تقل كمية الاشعة الواصلة للمستقبل وتقل قيمة الجهدوكما اشرنا سابقا لدائرة المقارن فان هناك نفس الشئ


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور والك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات الحلوه واذا امكن معلومات اكتر وشكرا


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

هل هذا ما تريد رد من فضلك


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم بداية انا مهندسة اجهزة طبية وادرس مادة مختبر هندسة طبية واتطرق لهذه المواضيع وكذلك ادرس مختبر قياسات ومجسات


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...6rkve-&sig=AHIEtbSvSoDk9EiQ7LbePVBk3jE8CkqucA


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...-BCnnu&sig=AHIEtbQkS20mbwHso4Qo7DjtFZeMPBw3HQ


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

http://www.google.ps/search?hl=ar&q...+filetype:pdf&lr=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

this is important position for resarch 
لا تنسانا من دعوة في ظهر الغيب


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (7 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاكم كل خير يا رب


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (7 مايو 2010)

اسف يا اخت فدا على الغيب والله يوفقك ويسهلك دراستك والملومات الي جبتيها حلوه كتر وفادتني كتير والله يعطيكي الف عافيه يا رب
ولو ما فيها قلة زوء بدي كمان معلومات عن كذا حاجه في جهاز الكلى اذا ممكن تفيديني وشكرا الك يا اختي


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 يونيو 2010)

*غسيل كلوي جامبرو فرزينيس*

فريزينيس
http://www.mediafire.com/?zniyqmdbyzg

جامبرو

http://www.mediafire.com/?dimjznvmmmm


----------



## فداء (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا مهندس محمد وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adivas (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا مهندس محمد مشكور جدا مهندس محمد


----------



## mabbasi (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخوان و فقكم الله


----------



## eng.abdallah.samy (23 أغسطس 2010)

*جهاز غسيل كلى جديد ينافس gambro .fresenius*

جهاز ايطالي من شركة bellco 
formula 
سوف يطرح في الاسواق قريبا وانا المهندس المتخصص فيه


----------



## ودصادق (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل كل خير


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (17 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you very much
you are perfect about this subject


----------



## rajai (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*سؤال*

ما هو افضل نوع من المجسات من حيث الاداء وسهولة التطبيق يمكن ان يستخدم لعمل مشروع "air bubbles detector" الذي يستخدم في جهاز غسيل الكلى ......مع الاحترام


----------



## الدكة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*المعاييرالتصميمية لوحدة الغسيل الكلوي*

ارجوا المساعدة في توضيح ...

المعايير التصميمية لوحدة الغسيل الكلوي :
1 . شبكة التغذية للمياه المعالجة، وطريقة التوصيل ...
2 . شبكة الصرف ...


----------



## mmaee87 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للأخ/الأخت فداء علي المساهمة الرائعة في هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الكل مشكور على الاسئلة والاجابة


----------



## sykd2005 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamed mech (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mohabd28eg قال:


> فريزينيس
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zniyqmdbyzg
> 
> جامبرو
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك

يجد هنا مخطط لمحطة فلاتر الغسيل الكلوى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229401.html


----------



## أبوكراوي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات بس أريد أجزائها الداخلية (مكثف مثلا) ودوره العملي في الجهاز.


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونعم العضو الفعال


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (9 يناير 2011)

مشكووور اخي الكربم 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## blackhorse (9 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اختي فداء على مجهودك الرائع
جزاكي الله الخير الكثير


----------



## عبده على عمر (10 يناير 2011)

ان التعامل مع الاجهزه الطبيه وخصوصا اجهزه الغسيل الكلوى تحتاج الى استخدام العقل قبل اليد فا معظم اعطال الاجهزه يكون السبب فيها المشغل نفسه ناتج عن عدم الخبره والمعرفه بالجهاز وفى معظم حالات تعقيم الكلى وهى الافضل استخدام حامض الليمون (citric acid) وهو قادر على ازاله الكثير من الرواسب المتعلقه بالمعظم المجسات فى ماكينات الكلى فقبل التغير يجب استخدام الحامض لعل وعسى ان يكون السبب هو الرواسب العالقه


----------



## فداء (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## ahmadba (22 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من يتوفر لديه نسخة او رابط شغال لكتالوك الصيانة و التشغيل فريزينوس 4008b
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## khzal2011 (31 يناير 2011)

أحلى شباب


----------



## khzal2011 (31 يناير 2011)

بس دخيلكون بدنا كتاب عن الفريزينوس و الغامبر بالعربي والله يعطيكون ويزيدكون 
الله يوفقكون يارب


----------



## عاشقة الوزير (11 فبراير 2011)

*سؤال مهم عن جهاز غسيل الكلى*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



*اود اسأل المهندسين الطبيين جزاكم الله خير انا سمعت عن جهاز لغسيل الكلى الكلى الاصطناعية Wearable artificial kidney

ابغى اعرف ايش مميزاته وعيوبه وهل هو مستخدم طبية او ما زال تحت التجربة و إذا موجود في العالم العربي وفي السعودية خصوصا وكم سيكون سعره ؟؟ مع العلم اني لست مهندسة ولكن اذا ممكن تفيدوني جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (12 فبراير 2011)

Two researchers from UCLA and the Veterans Affairs Greater Los Angeles Healthcare System have developed a design for an automated, wearable artificial kidney, or AWAK, that avoids the complications patients often suffer with traditional dialysis.
The peritoneal-based artificial kidney is "bloodless" and reduces or even eliminates protein loss and other dialysis-related problems.
UCLA--VA has also signed an exclusive licensing agreement with the Singapore-based company AWAK Technologies Pte. Ltd. to develop a commercial wearable kidney based on the design by Martin Roberts, an assistant professor of clinical medicine at the David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA and a dialysis consultant with the VA Healthcare System, and David B.N. Lee, a professor of medicine at the Geffen School and a consultant nephrologist at the VA.
Around 1980, an artificial kidney machine was built that incorporated many of the principles on which the new technology relies, according to Roberts. But that machine, while portable, was not wearable. The new technology would allow patients to go about their regular business while undergoing dialysis.
"What's really new about it is the patient's freedom," Roberts said. "To me, as the inventor, the most important thing for the patients is their freedom. The next important thing is that because it's working all the time instead of intermittently, you can do a much better job of treating the patient. So we expect the patient to feel better and live longer."
Kidneys remove metabolic wastes from the body and regulate fluid volume and distribution on a continuous, around-the-clock basis. With traditional hemodialysis, patients are hooked up to a machine for four hours, three times a week. Their blood is filtered through the machine to remove toxins and is then pumped back into the body. What hemodialysis can't do, however, is provide cleansing and fluid balance on a continuous basis; therefore, toxin levels and fluid volume tend to fluctuate, causing "shocks" to the patient's system. The same is true of standard peritoneal-based dialysis.
In addition, hemodialysis uses anticoagulants to prevent the blood circulating outside the body from clotting. But this, too, can cause complications. Work on other wearable kidneys has been based on this hemodialysis or hemofiltration model.
The AWAK, on the other hand, would function continuously, as natural kidneys do, eliminating patient "shocks." And because it does not involve blood circulation outside the body, it is "bloodless." It also regenerates and reuses fluid and protein components in the spent dialysate -- the fluid that has abstracted toxins from the patient's blood and which is discarded in current practice -- making it waterless and minimizing or eliminating protein loss.
"Dialysis-on-the-go, made possible by AWAK's 'wearability' and automation, frees end-stage renal failure patients from the servitude that is demanded by the current dialytic regimentations," Roberts and Lee write in the journal article.
Working out of the VA Greater Los Angeles Healthcare System, Roberts and Lee funded their research that led to


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng-moath (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام 
طبعا جهاز الغسيل الكلوي موجود في السعوديه وفي الوطن العربي بشكل عام ومميزاته يمكن المريض من التخلص من الفضلات التي لا يستطيع المريض الكصاب بالفشل الكلوي التخلص منها
عيوبه
كثره لاستخدام مرتين الى ثلاث اسبوعيا يودي ذلك الى جراحه يد المريض وتورمها مع كثره لاستخدام
مع العلم ان الناس المصابين في الفشل الكلوي لايستطيعون العيش بدون عمل غسيل


----------



## dimond ston (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور عيني


----------



## mohabd28eg (17 فبراير 2011)

اتمني ان يكون في الملف المرفق ما يكفي لمعرفة الغسيل الكلوي
وجميع الشركات العامل فيه





عاشقة الوزير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ابوفـهـد (20 فبراير 2011)

The device is still under human study phase in England as far as I know. I am attaching a pdf presentation done by a colleague of mine in 2010


----------



## M03.0 (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور على الجهاز 
وعلى حسب معلوماتى ان الجهاز دا المانى وبيتجمع هنا فى مصر فى مدينه العاشر من رمضان 
والوكيل بتاعو شركه فى مسكان الشيراتون اسمها المجموعه المصريه


----------



## islamov (25 فبراير 2011)

الاخت فداء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك مشاركاتك الرائعه والمفيده 
اختنا الفاضله 
كونك متخصصه بجهاز غسيل الكلى هل بالامكان كتابت عدة سطور تتحدث عن النقاط التاليه :


A description of the clinical requirements for a dialysis machine and the dialysis process carried out by a typical machine. (2000 words)

A detailed Parts Tree and the functions the parts perform. A description of the parts tree should be included.

Functional Subsystems and established Conceptual Design as a Function Family Tree. A description of the Conceptual Design should be included.

Requirements for CE Marking
5. Discussion, Suggestions for improvement and Conclusion

ارجوا الافاده نفع الله بك وبارك فيكي وبعلمك 

الداعي لك بخير 
Islamov


----------



## islamov (26 فبراير 2011)

اقدم اعتذاري لك اخي فداء ظننتك اخت لان الاسم يحتمل الاثنان معا ولم انظر الى كلمة عضو وليس عضوه ..فارجوا المعذره


----------



## فداء (1 مارس 2011)

لا عليك فانا عضوة وليس عضو وليس هذا مهما المهم الاستفادة


----------



## mohabd28eg (30 يونيو 2011)

*كل كتالوجات الغسيل الكلوي*

http://www.mediafire.com/?c2hyachq2jq0xiz


http://www.mediafire.com/?mrl33exm50fo2a0


----------



## abdelwahab ababneh (6 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الكرام هل هذا الجهاز يتوفر له bloodlines محليا من غير صنع شركه fresenius ام يوجد امتياز للشركه الصانعه بتصنيع ال blood lines


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## omnia fathi (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي الرد


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (15 يوليو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=3709375


----------



## zeena instrument (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين على هذا الموضوع بارك الله بيكم و رمضان كريم


----------



## alaaroi1 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين على المجهود ،،،


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*يهداك الله و يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## المنتصر بالله حسن (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اللعندو خبرة في bbraun وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## addakheire (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يرزقكم العلم النافع و العمل الصالح 
مشكووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## المهندس عبووود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تامر عمارة (15 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

من غير مقدمات 

اللى مهتم بأجهزة الكلى الصناعي او ماكيناات الغسيل الكلوي او التنقية الدموية 

يتفضل 

http://www.mediafire.com/?s1f71d1ckfqmlps


لاتنسونا بالدعاء

__________________
​*
*برجاء النشر حتى تعم الفائدة 

.
.
.
. 
تامر عمارة .. تامر تيتو :20:
.
.
.


:28:​*


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (19 يناير 2012)

thank


----------



## zima zima (20 يناير 2012)

حياكم الله


----------



## tsoulma1 (1 مارس 2012)

*Gambro ak95*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*اليكم ايها الاخوام جميع ااملفات الخاصة بتصليح وصيانة الة الغسيل الكلوي* gambro ak95


----------



## tsoulma1 (1 مارس 2012)

الردود منفضلكم


----------



## addakheire (1 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
اسال الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك 
ياليتها كانت فرنسية
انا مهندس صيانة في مستشفى متخصص في كامبرو 95


----------



## addakheire (1 مارس 2012)

خير الدين 
السلام عليكم و الله قد اتحفتمونا بهذه الملفات اسال الله ان يرزقكم العلم النافع و العمل الصالح
ارجو من فضيلتكم ان تشرحوا لنا كيفية استعمال البرنامج الخاص بكامبروا
في الملف 
log 1202


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng\abdelrahman (27 مايو 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حجازي20 (29 يونيو 2012)

رجاء الرابط لا يعمل برجاء التجديد


----------



## mohabd28eg (30 يونيو 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frpbXCfE1Og


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​ ​​


----------



## تامر عمارة (29 يوليو 2012)

*تابعوا الفيديوهات على قناتي على اليوتيوب إن شاء الله تكون فيديوهات مفيدة ..

v
v

v
v
v
لا استطيع وضع رابط القناة بسبب عدد مشاركاتي التى لم تتجاوز الحد المسموح به 
لذلك كل ماعليك فعله هو كتابة اسم تامر عمارة فى موقع اليوتيوب وسوف تحصل على نتائج البحث والتي تشمل فيديوهاتي الخاصة بالكلى (( بصورة مختصرة وبسيطة ))

v
v

v
تامر عمارة -- تيتـــو --

تذكروني بالدعاء الطيب


​*


----------



## أبوالزبير (31 يوليو 2012)

بدون مقدمات.......................جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفع بك


----------



## محمدالمجذوب (1 أغسطس 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي و اتمنى لك التوفيق ... و يا ريت تتحفى بالمعلومات الي عندك 
تحياتي​


----------



## dr.mahmoud_83 (30 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي الاشياء النادرة


----------



## وليد الجعافره (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تامر عمارة (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*

v
v
v
v





https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ABE4A1958CA90D


*


----------



## elsh3rawy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed_y (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (29 يناير 2013)

*رد: جهاز غسيل الكلى Hemodialysis*

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (15 مارس 2013)

*رد: جهاز غسيل الكلى Hemodialysis*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ,وزادك الله علما


----------



## عادل كريم عباس (29 مايو 2013)

*رد: Gambro ak95*

السلام عليكم عندي عطل في جهاز ak95 يطلب من عندي كود


----------



## dimond ston (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جهاز غسيل الكلى Hemodialysis*

شكرا


----------



## المهندس هوبز (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اي استفسار بخصوص موديل 5008 انا ارحب باي اسئله او تفاصيل عن هذا الموديل وشرحه تفصيلا


----------



## ahmed alzabidi (17 نوفمبر 2013)

هل ينافس شركة 

gambro



وهل يمكن ان تعرضة لنا ومع شرح عنة وعن لوحة التحكم 
ولك الشكر​


----------



## 7amel.almesk (18 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت كنت عاوز شرح للدواير الاليكترونيه ف الجهاز


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (23 يناير 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## belal-alsharaa (23 يناير 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## azedbaha60 (1 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## No peacE (17 فبراير 2014)

شكرا بس
الملف غير شغال


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكوريين


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

شكراااا


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووور


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااا


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

تسلم


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووورين


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور حبيب الكل


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووور مشكوووور مشكوووور


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يبارك فييييييك اخي العزيز


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووور جزاك ربي خيير


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

من فضلك وا فينا بكيفية مواصفات الجهاز 
وكيفية المقارنة مع الاجهزة الاخرى


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور ربنا يخليك


----------



## softtatch (26 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك
ردا على سؤال احد الاخوه بحصوص مواد صنع فلاتر الغسيل الكلوى واضافه الى رد احد الاعضاء
حاليا جميع المواد المستخدمه فى صناعه الفلاتر هى مواد مصنعه بالكامل
تلافيا لما كانت تسببه المواد الطبيعيه والنصف مخلقه لبعض الاعراض الجانبيه للمرضى
مثل الهرش والحساسيه والتشنجات فى قليل من الاحيان


----------



## emad alabiad (1 مارس 2014)

*الي يحتاج اي مساعدة بوحدة الكلي ومعالجة المياة واجهزة السيرنج بمب*

الي يحتاج اي مساعدة انا مستعد


----------



## emad alabiad (1 مارس 2014)

ايش من كود ممكن تعطيني رقم التكنكل ايرور وانا بفيدك


----------



## emad alabiad (1 مارس 2014)

لو تقصد الباسورد الي تقدر تسوي فيه معايره وتست لفلفات كلمة السر موجودة مع المهندسين حق الشركة نفسها


----------



## softtatch (1 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم
ماكينه الغسيل 4008s طوال عمليه الغسيل تعطى تنبيه بوجود هواء بالواصله التى ترجع الدم الى المريض
وعند تغير الماكينه بنفس المحتويات على ماكينه اخرى لا نجد اى تنبيه بوجود هواء
فهل هناك طريقه للتاكد من ان العيب سببه خلل فى الحساس الخاص بالماكينه
ام لا منتظر ردك


----------



## sabryalmaz (13 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## محمود المهداوي (16 مارس 2014)

شكر جزيلا


----------

